

How much of the U.S. will Starbucks' free Wi-Fi cover? As it turns out, a lot. - timf
http://blog.chanduthota.com/2010/06/starbucks-free-wifi-heatmap.html

======
melling
Tried to comment on his blog from my iPad but it didn't work.

Basically he should throw in McDonalds, Panera, and other major chain that
offers free wifi.

